# Meet up in Essex 2019



## Grannylorraine

Hi All

Is anyone interested in meeting up in Essex.  It is over a year since we last met up.  I can only do October, (with the exception of weekend of 19/20th due to granddaughter's birthday).  

Last time we met in Chelmsford, but if we wanted to meet in London instead I am fine with that.

Please let me have your thoughts if anyone is interested.


----------



## Stitch147

Me, im interested. October is good for me as long as its not a work day.


----------



## stephknits

I'm in and October mainly ok!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Shall we go for Chelmsford again? Stitch if you can make it we can do the same as last time, if I pick you up at Shenfield and then take you home afterwards.

Hopefully some others will want to join us.


----------



## Mark T

Trying not to sound like John Inman, but, I'm free.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Nice to see your on-board Mark.  If everyone can let me know which dates they are available to see if there is one we are all free on.


----------



## Stitch147

I work every other weekend, so I'll have a work out and let you know my days off.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> I work every other weekend, so I'll have a work out and let you know my days off.


Brilliant, then hopefully we can arrange it for one of your weekends off.


----------



## Stitch147

My weekends off are 12/13 Oct and 26/27 Oct.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Stitch147 said:


> My weekends off are 12/13 Oct and 26/27 Oct.


Brilliant, I can do both of them, 

@stephknits and @mark, are you able to make either of the above weekends?


----------



## Mark T

Tentatively yes, either is OK.


----------



## stephknits

Probably ok, although one is birthday weekend and other looks like half term.  Have no plans for either yet!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Shall we go for weekend 12/13th Oct.  The Sat works better for me, but can do the Sunday if others prefer, let me know if this works for us all.


----------



## Stitch147

Saturday 12 works for me.


----------



## Mark T

I can do Sat 12th.  Got something on in the morning, but I can pop my head in around that.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Marked it on my calendar.  We can do the same place as last time or Mark do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Mark T

The Wetherspoon's is a good fall back, but, as we saw last time, it can get busy.

Does anyone have any preference of where they would like to meet?  We have a whole plethora of coffee shops in Chelmsford and numerous cafes and restaurants.  Although, I wouldn't like to guess how many of them will easily provide nutrient information on request.


----------



## Mark T

I'm going to propose that we meet at the Slug and Lettuce Chelmsford [https://www.slugandlettuce.co.uk/chelmsford]


----------



## Stitch147

Mark T said:


> I'm going to propose that we meet at the Slug and Lettuce Chelmsford [https://www.slugandlettuce.co.uk/chelmsford]


Sounds good to me.


----------



## stephknits

Sadly cannot do Sat 12, forgot a family commitment!  Hope you have a lovely time


----------



## Mark T

I can still do Sun 13th if that helps.

26/27th is a definite not as i'll be in sunny Dorset instead.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Perhaps we should leave this until the spring now, as looks like only Stitch and myself can still make the 12th, but we are meeting on Sunday for the bridges walk, so she will probably be fed up with the sound of my voice by the end of that.  Maybe March or April might suit everyone.  Although I have my 1/2 marathon in March, but that does not affect meeting on a Saturday.


----------



## Mark T

Ooops, I should of worded my reply better.  I can still do either the Sat 12th and the Sun 13th.  So if the Sun was better for @stephknits then I could do that instead.

It would be nice to have a few more people decide to come along though...


----------

